# Need some advice!



## azzlexde (Dec 3, 2009)

Im new here,but i just ned someone to talk to.Im having marital issues with my husband,I don't think he love me anymore cause when i ask him is say thats not important,and that i should concentrate on the kids and that i don't want that wifey thing from u meaning been together as a husband and wife but we still can have sex.I tollally disagree with this if we cant be togeter i dont want to have sex with u.ladies let me ask u a ?would u give ur husband sex when he doesn't want nothing from u but sex he say that stupid not to give him sex we both need it.should i hold sex from him under circumstances


----------



## selfacceptance (Dec 3, 2009)

i guess that all depends on if you want to have sex with him. 
I think you need to talk to him and tell him how you feel. Sit him down and talk to him. That was where my marriage failed, I stopped communicating and telling how I was feeling.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree. You will have to talk. Women need closeness to want sex, and men need sex to want closeness. Don't ask me why, but that seems to be the case most of the time. Do you guys have an activity you both like to do together??


----------

